# Gulf Shores Pier Cobia 3/18



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

Went for a walk on the pier after dinner to night and talk with one of the folks that work there and they said there were 2 cobia caught today. Figured I would pass it along. Good luck to all :thumbup:


----------

